# The Tau Empire (40k) vs The Covenant (Halo)



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 15, 2008)

The Tau Empire (from the tabletop game warhammer 40k for those of you who don't know about them) share many similarities with Covenant alliance from the _Halo_ games. The concept of an alliance of alien species working together towards a common goal whilst lead by a mysterious class of beings is clearly central in both races.

A relativly new model from the Tau line is *very* inspired by the Covenant Prophets:



Compare to this model of Aun'va, the Tau High Ethereal:


So, now for the battle part of this thread: who would win if all-out war erupted between these two forces?

Picture that somwhow both of the empires how somehow ended up right next to eachother, with the longest borders connecting.

*The Tau Empire:* their forces are based on the new codex and they have all of their allied races (including Gue'vesa, human allies) and all of heir forces (except for the Farsight enclaves). Overall commander is Commander Shadowsun.
*
The Covenant:* forces based on the _Halo 2_ period just before the Brutes replacing the Elites. They can't access the Rings and thier forces are united in their purpose (at least at the start of the battle)

Everything goes, from psychers to Arbiters, all out warfare and swaying races to betray their masters.

Lets get ready to ruuumble!


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2008)

I hope to god your using the Tau from fluff aka the novels because 99% of the people here aren't aware of the boardgame version of them.

As for the this fight, the Tau Empire has a greater population index and higher industrial base production to support its size then anything the Covenant have shown. They also use different alien species as mercanaries and privateers.

I'm pretty sure they stomp on the Covenant.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 15, 2008)

The Tau are basically psychic flatscans, in that they barely have a psychic presence of any kind. Also, their method of control is much more insidious than those of the Prophets. Where a Prophet uses religious propaganda to unite the Covenant's forces, Ethereals emit pheromones that induce obedience.

Plus, the Tau use bloody railguns for ground warfare, and the Manta makes Scarabs look like toys. The Covenant are fucked to hell.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I hope to god your using the Tau from fluff aka the novels because 99% of the people here aren't aware of the boardgame version of them.
> 
> As for the this fight, the Tau Empire has a greater population index and higher industrial base production to support its size then anything the Covenant have shown. They also use different alien species as mercanaries and privateers.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they stomp on the Covenant.



I myself are not too familiar with the Covenant armed forces, but yes, I'm using the Tau from the fluff7novels.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I'm sure the Scarabs are more or less as good if not better than most WH40K tanks, so in terms of tech+firepower the Covenant aren't too far off. The Tau stomp by numbers, unless the Arbiter goes on a solo mission to kill all the Tau leaders and end the obedience-training.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Well, I'm sure the Scarabs are more or less as good if not better than most WH40K tanks, so in terms of tech+firepower the Covenant aren't too far off. The Tau stomp by numbers, unless the Arbiter goes on a solo mission to kill all the Tau leaders and end the obedience-training.



Any solid information about the Covenant population?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Ninjaguiden said:


> Any solid information about the Covenant population?



Grunts are fodder that are deployed in the thousands, as shown in Fall of Reach I think, where the Spartans used a tactical nuke to clear out the grunts. But the Spartans already showed that about ten thousand grunts is poor odds to seven or so Spartans, and those of about that level is where the strength in the Haloverse really lies. Elite count is much much lower than that, where basically there is about one to five Elites for every squad of Grunts. With all that in mind, it's almost certain that the Tau vastly outnumber the Elites and Brutes, while Grunts and Drones are just fodder.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 16, 2008)

As much as I despise Tau, I'd say they'd win. The covenant must be really tiny because the Tau empire isn't that big.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Grunts are fodder that are deployed in the thousands, as shown in Fall of Reach I think, where the Spartans used a tactical nuke to clear out the grunts. But the Spartans already showed that about ten thousand grunts is poor odds to seven or so Spartans, and those of about that level is where the strength in the Haloverse really lies. Elite count is much much lower than that, where basically there is about one to five Elites for every squad of Grunts. With all that in mind, it's almost certain that the Tau vastly outnumber the Elites and Brutes, while Grunts and Drones are just fodder.



Thanks for providing that info.

Perhaps the the Elites could be made to join the Tau?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> As much as I despise Tau, I'd say they'd win. The covenant must be really tiny because the Tau empire isn't that big.



The Covenant's not small, but Grunts are so weak they shouldn't even be counted into this, since they lack E. Shields. Basically even if the numbers match up, every Tau squad = a bunch of Grunts + one Elite/Brute as Squad leader. Which basically means every Tau squad faces off against one Elite/Brute.

Those numbers really aren't pretty.

And while Scarabs are insanely strong, only one has ever been deployed in the games, and I assume rarely used in the books as well, while WH40K vehicles are everywhere.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> The Covenant's not small, but Grunts are so weak they shouldn't even be counted into this, since they lack E. Shields. Basically even if the numbers match up, every Tau squad = a bunch of Grunts + one Elite/Brute as Squad leader. Which basically means every Tau squad faces off against one Elite/Brute.
> 
> Those numbers really aren't pretty.
> 
> And while Scarabs are insanely strong, only one has ever been deployed in the games, and I assume rarely used in the books as well, while WH40K vehicles are everywhere.



Plus a Tau Manta could probable enage the Scarab from out of its range.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 16, 2008)

The Tau Manta is massive, I don't see what could beat it, seeing as I'm not too familiar with the halo universe.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jun 16, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> The Tau Manta is massive, I don't see what could beat it, seeing as I'm not too familiar with the halo universe.



Probably the Arbiter, as Arbiter = Master Chief > Any other singular weapon.
But TWO Mantas though?

The only chance the Covenant has is to send a crack squad of commandos including the Arbiter straight into Tau HQ and kill everyone inside. Which has been done before I'm sure.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Probably the Arbiter, as Arbiter = Master Chief > Any other singular weapon.
> But TWO Mantas though?
> 
> The only chance the Covenant has is to send a crack squad of commandos including the Arbiter straight into Tau HQ and kill everyone inside. Which has been done before I'm sure.



If this includes Aun´va, how powerful is the Paradox of Duality? Could it help?


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 16, 2008)

But in reality da boyz will stomp da lot of 'em.


----------



## Estrecca (Jun 16, 2008)

There is precious little information about the population of the Covenant and its ability to build new ships (we know that they have a largish fleet, numbering in the thousands of warships at the very least, and some rather large mobile starbases, but we don't know how much and how fast they can build). 

In short, we only have accurate population figures for the homeworlds of some of the different species: Balaho, Grunt HW has a population of 320 millions since it was nearly glassed during the Great Grunt Rebellion; while Sanghelios, the Elite HW, has around 8 billion, Eayn (Jackal) gets slightly under 1 billion and Doisac (Brute) is around 12 billion and possibly the largest population center in the Covenant Empire, unless you count the two trillion intelligent worms that can be found in Te (Hunters). We don't know how many colonies there are in the Covenant, beyond the Homeworlds, and how many aliens live in them is also an unknown quantity.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 16, 2008)

Xyloxi said:


> But in reality da boyz will stomp da lot of 'em.



Most races would have a hard time simply getting the Orks I think.


----------



## Darklyre (Jun 17, 2008)

skiboydoggy said:


> Well, I'm sure the Scarabs are more or less as good if not better than most WH40K tanks, so in terms of tech+firepower the Covenant aren't too far off. The Tau stomp by numbers, unless the Arbiter goes on a solo mission to kill all the Tau leaders and end the obedience-training.



The Tau Manta Missile Destroyer? It's a space capital ship with atmospheric capability and enough weapons and range to go one on one with Titans and Gargants. Not only that, but it can carry over 100 Fire Warriors and accompanying Crisis Suits just in case it needs the ground protection. Trust me, this thing could take a Scarab.


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Jun 17, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> The Tau Manta Missile Destroyer? It's a space capital ship with atmospheric capability and enough weapons and range to go one on one with Titans and Gargants. Not only that, but it can carry over 100 Fire Warriors and accompanying Crisis Suits just in case it needs the ground protection. Trust me, this thing could take a Scarab.



They have a heavy railgun battery don't they?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2008)

well in any fight not in space Tau have the blitzed with Laser fire from fuck knows how far away

MARKSMAN RACE AHOY!


----------

